# New cockatiels



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

So I just got a pair of Hand-Fed Tame Baby cockatiels... and i've been trying to Bond with them! feeding them Millet and such things But it seems whenever I put my hands in, they either bite or run awayy.. any help?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum
1st you can start leaving your hand in the cage every 15-20 mins an hour till they get used to you
Then you can offer you hand or finger to step up and do that till they step up no problems
also here is a great video you can watch this trust exercise which works for me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q
Hope to see some pics of your little ones 
Lindsey


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

So now they're starting to let me pet them.. but there isnt any reaction other than a few nibbles on my fingers.. they dont seem to enjoy it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It means they dont want you touch them in that spot


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

They dont let me touch them again.  They wont get near my hand anymoreeee.. Im sorry these are my first cockatiels! They take food from my hand. but other than that they just run away  and thanks for helping


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep on trying they are like this sometimes all in love with you one minute then turn on you the next, i always say fine you go in a huff but i wont let you out tomorrow lol


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol moody little guys arent they? lol Well I cant blame em for not bonding with me yet. they have only been here for like 4 days


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My taco has been here for 8 weeks or more and he still runs away from me at times


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

any other advice on training them?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try placing millet in your hand and leave your hand in there and i cant see them refuse the millet


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

How old are the babies? It may be that since they were hand fed, when they see a hand they think of food and are getting frustrated that there is none to be had. It oculd be that's the only handling they've got.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah they eat Millet.. but as soon as I show them finger or hand they run awayy..and they're 3 months old


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could start by holding the spray in your hand at the very end so they aren't close to your hand and then day by day move your hand closer until they HAVE to step on your hand to get to the millet.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw congrats on your new tiels! 

And ditto to what roxy said to train them with the millet -- worked like a charm for my little ones! It took about 3 weeks for Sokka to calmly step up onto my hand. But it looks like you're making progress already! Keep it up, stay calm and patient, and they'll come around


----------



## Lemons (Mar 27, 2011)

*Progress!*

 So this is my progress on both of them!

Both~ they both step up now!

Lemons~ Nibbles a bit.. then puts his head down and lets me pet him!
Nibbles~ Now closes his eyes while i pet him(Is this good )

But ive made some great progress!  Im so glad


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Woot! Congrats! That's excellent progress. closing their eyes means he doesn't think of you as a predator and trusts you enough not to hurt him.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations Lemons, you have made great progress with your babies! 

I love it when they bow their head for scritches & then close their eyes; sooo cute


----------

